# 2000 Egueule!!!



## DDT

Et toi aussi t'as rejoint le club des 2000!


BRAVO BRAVO BRAVO​
DDT


----------



## Benjy

ta muchly for some great contributions


----------



## te gato

*CONGRATULATIONS EGUEULE !!!!*​te gato


----------



## Benjy

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=98293&postcount=8 

l'art de la traducteur


----------



## Whodunit

*Toutes mes félicitations, e-gueule   !!!*

BTW, what does the "e" stands for???


----------



## pinkpanter

Congrats!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Egueule,

Bon, comme tous les autres, vous aurez droit à un de mes petits poèmes à deux sous,   y'a pas de raison que vous soyez épargné :

Un problème de traduction,
Un problème de compréhension ?
Apparaît egueule
Et l'on se sent moins seul.
En plus, ce qui ne gâche rien,
Il nous fait rire, et le fait bien.

Agnès


----------



## VenusEnvy

Egueule: Félicitations mon ami! Ton bon travail n'est jamais inaperçu ni oublié, mais c'est sous-estimé tous les jours. 
::une grande étreinte pour toi::


----------



## Benjy

(venus: you might want to consider the following french phrase: je te fais un [gros] calîn )


----------



## Alfry

congratulations


----------



## Artrella

*Felicidades Egueule!!!   *


----------



## charlie2

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Un problème de traduction,
> Un problème de compréhension ?
> Apparaît egueule
> Et l'on se sent moins seul.
> En plus, ce qui ne gâche rien,
> Il nous fait rire, et le fait bien.


A problem with translation,
A problem with comprehension?
When Egueule comes to your rescue,
nothing will be obscure,
He spoils no fun
and likes puns,
He checks your spelling,
among other things,
Ain't it something!


Forgive me Agnès! I know they don't even scan well. I just did that to make yours even more unbelievable.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!!


----------



## lauranazario

I add my voice to those who say "Congrats, Egueule!" 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Agnès E.

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Forgive me Agnès! I know they don't even scan well. I just did that to make yours even more unbelievable.



Well done, Charlie, what a sweet idea!!! 
But, really, my "masterpiece" did not deserve it, it's too much of honour, really.........  
Yours sounds much better than mine, you are a talented young man!!!


----------



## la grive solitaire

*DEUX  MILLE FELICITATIONS, EGUELE !*​


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci à vous tous,*Agnès la poétesse, Alfry, Benjy,Charlie, DDT, La Grive Solitaire, Lancelot, Lauranazario, Pinkpanter, Te Gato, Venus Envy, Whodunit**, vous êtes absolument, authentiquement, alphabétiquement adorables!

J'apprécie votre fréquentation plus que je ne saurais l'exprimer.
Ce forum est comme mon second foyer. 

*Who, le e c'est pour "electronic" comme dans "email". C'est aussi le nom de mon site internet.


----------



## Jabote

Et j'ai laissé passer ça..... je suis nulle, nulle, vraiment crasse..... Je ne pense jamais à aller voir ce forum-là, c'est pour ça !!!

Mais pour avoir tant attendu,
Tu n'en as pas pour autant tout perdu,
Car vois-tu c'est tout de bon
Que tu reçois de bonne façon
TOUTES MES FICELLES DE CALEÇON !!!!

;O)))
Jabote (pas peu fière d'avoir réussi à pondre ça ! Je m'améliore, non ?!)


----------



## timpeac

Tous ces poètes doués! Je ne peux rien y ajouter sauf de sincères sentiments. Merci de ton aide Egueule et de ta bonne humeur. Je n'oublierai pas la fête de la grenouille en chocolat...


----------



## abc

*Egueule, *

*Congratulations!!!*


----------

